# Cedar sandbox



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Got ahold of a bunch of nice cedar for about $.37/board foot. The sandbox still needs a roof and a cover but its getting close. Planning to line the inside with plastic to keep the sand off the wood and hopefully extend the life of it


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It is looking good! I am looking forward to see the final product!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

My grandkids would love to play in that and so would the CAT!!


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice! My wife has been on me to build one very similar for our kids. Seeing yours makes me want to get to it. Great job!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Travico said:


> My grandkids would love to play in that and so would the CAT!!


That is why these sandboxes are built with a way to cover them when not in use. No kid wants to play in cat @#$#%^. It also keeps the sand clean and dry.

George


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm planning on making a lightweight canvas cover that the kids can remove without my help. I agree, cat poop is not desired, but in the meantime my giant dog should keep the cats away. He loves them...they hate him


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

That will be a great and fun project for the kids. They always like to play with the sand and the toys. Like that there will be roof, rain or shine, they will still be busy playing inside the sandbox. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Got a question at this point. I was planning to put a metal roof on it but the more I think about it, a polebarn-style roof will probably look kinda junky. At the very least it will detract from the nice cedar. Most of the cedar I have left is 2" thick and I really don't have a bandsaw equipped to resaw it at this point, so a cedar roof is not in the cards. Thinking about framing the roof as previously planned and using a tightly stretched canvas roof to go with the canvas cover. Can anyone think of a compelling reason not to do this?


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's the completed project. I gave it a canvas roof, which I think looks better than metal. Plus, if the canvas goes bad or doesn't weather well I can always rip it off and replace it


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like it. How'd you fasten the canvas?


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Fastened with staples. They don't show too bad and they can be easily removed if necessary


----------

